# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Altijd moe, maar ook altijd klaar wakker

## vlindermeisje

Hallo,

Ik weet niet precies welke naam dit heeft.
Maar wat ik heb vind ik zo vreemd.

Ik ben altijd heel erg moe, vaak gapen de gehele dag door.
Maar als het dan eenmaal tijd is om te slapen, ben ik nog steeds moe, maar klaar wakker.

Ze hebben weleens gezegd tegen me; 
Je lichaam is moe, maar je geest is wakker.

Maarja, leuk allemaal, maar heb al ruim 14 jaar slaapproblemen.
Zoals vannacht, ging ik 12uur slapen....naja in bed liggen en was 7uur nog wakker en toen even geslapen en half9 werd ik weer wakker.

Dan ben ik even brak, maar snel ben ik weer helemaal klaar wakker.
Je zou juist denken, dat als je nachten achter elkaar dit ritueel hebt, je dat je opbreekt en uiteindelijk helemaal gebroken ben.
Maar dat duurt bij mij weken voor ik echt moe ben.

Ben gewoon de volgende dag weer klaar wakker.

In de avond word ik onwijs moe, wil ik slapen....en dan lukt het weer niet.
Draaien in bed en chagerijnig worden en klaar wakker.

Iemand dit dit ook zo heeft ?

gr

----------


## doubter

hoi vlindermeisje,
dat gapen is herkenbaar dat doe ik ook zo'n beetje de hele dag door, alleen ben ik ook de hele dag vaag moe en op de middag en avond krijgt dat pieken.
( ik mocht willen dat ik klaar wakker was  :Wink: )
slaap jij op regelmatige tijden?

----------


## dotito

Ja er kunnen verschillende oorzaken zijn hé......

Misschien is je bloed laten checken misschien heb je iets tekort van een bepaalde vitamine/mineralen?


Je kan ook moe zijn, en slecht slapen van medicatie als je dat neemt?

----------


## dotito

@Sventje,


Bedankt in ieder geval voor je tip, maar helaas mag je hier op dit forum geen reclame maken.


Beleefde groeten

----------


## vlindermeisje

Ik heb een periode gehad dat ik een goed ritme had.
Half8 wakker en rond 10uur weer naar bed.
Maar dat was niet vol te houden na enkele weken.
Soms was ik zo moe, dat ik in de middag in slaap viel en dan in de avond weer niet kon slapen.
Heb vanmorgen een verwijsbrief gevraagd bij me huisarts voor een slaapcentrum.
Kan donderdag bellen of ik die krijg.

Vannacht weer tot ongeveer half4 wakker gelegen....zo moe zijn, maar klaar wakker en dus niet kunnen slapen.
Uiteindelijk wel goed geslapen maar had half8 de wekker weer, dus ben nu zo gaar als wat.

Word er moe van  :Wink: 

iemand nog tips of eigen verhalen wat hier op lijkt ? 

Groetjes

----------


## doubter

ik ben pas in een slaapcentrum geweest, en sliep daar net zo beroerd als thuis,
en het blijkt dat ik idd slaap apneu heb,
en omdat ik zovaak wakker word van een ademstop,
of beter gezegd van het moment dat ik weer ga ademen, want dan schrik ik wakker en heb t benauwd, en kan ik daarna amper nog slapen,
overdag slapen doe ik niet meer, want dan weet ik zeker dat ik s nachts niet slaap.
ik hoop voor jou dat er wat uit komt bij je slaap onderzoek
succes.

----------


## vlindermeisje

hallo doubter,

bedankt voor je berichtje!
vervelend dat je slaap apneu hebt.
heb er weleens over gelezen, maar dat heb ik geloof ik niet.
maar eerlijk gezegd, zou ik t ook niet weten, misschien ook weer wel.
Hoop vanmiddag me verwijsbrief op te mogen halen en dan ga ik een afspraak maken.

dus zal mij benieuwen wat eruit komt.

groet,
Roos

----------


## doubter

het gekke is dat je de ademstops zelf niet echt merkt, maar je partner wel,
die hoort je snurken en dan ineens stopt het en hoort hij niets meer,
dus meestal merk j er zelf niks van,
alleen snap ik nu wel waarom ik soms naar asdemsnak als ik midden in de nacht wakker wordt.
Hopelijk weet jij ook snel wat er aan de hand is.

----------


## vlindermeisje

Mijn man zegt wel vaak dat ik snachts snurk in me slaap.
Maar ik kan mij niet iets herinneren dat als ik wakker word, dan ik dan naar adem snak.
Dat heb ik nog nooit zo ervaren eerlijk gezegd.

Ze hadden hem nog niet klaar liggen, dus moet morgen weer bellen.
naja die ene dag kan er ook nog wel bij  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Misschien slaapapneu, zelf ben je je daar niet van bewust maar je stopt met ademen in je slaap waardoor je steeds een beetje wakker wordt zonder dat je hetzelf beseft, dat slaaponderzoek zal het wel uitwijzen, meestal wordt dan aangeraden om een masker te dragen dat zuurstof pompt in je lichaam zodat je niet kan stoppen met ademen en daardoor ook doorslaapt, want als je veel wakker wordt kan je nooit uitgerust geraken he ?

----------


## sietske763

bij slaapapneus krijg je meestal een O2 masker voor s,nachts...
wat gaan ze er bij jou aan doen??

----------


## vlindermeisje

Jeetje zeg, met een heel apparaat op je neus slapen.
Dat lijkt me nogal lastig...of niet ?
Ja ik heb geen flauw idee wat ik heb.
Ik hoop er dan eindelijk achter te komen.

Bij welk slaapcentrum zijn jullie geweest?
Welke is goed?
Ik kom zelf uit Alkmaar, dus liefst beetje in de buurt.

Had zelf gehoord over Lelystad.

----------


## sietske763

heb van een neuroloog uit een andere stad gehoord dat centrum zwolle op hoog niveau functioneert.......
2o jaar geleden was Den Haag de beste...

----------


## doubter

ik ben in winterswijk geweest, in t ziekenhuis waar een slaapcentrum is,
ik krijg geen masker of iets dergelijks, daarvoor waren de 9.1 ademstops in t uur te weinig,
wel maak ik kans op een soort gebitje, maar dat is een verzekerings kwestie en
ik heb overgewicht
dan wordt eerst geadviseerd af te vallen, 
dus bij mij doen ze helemaal niks, ( overgewicht wordt meteen afgestraft bij medici )
een masker krijg je niet zo snel, alleen als de apneu bedreigend is en als je erg veel stops hebt.

----------


## vlindermeisje

Oke.
Zwolle is nou niet bepaald bij mij om de hoek  :Wink: 
Woon in Alkmaar.

Vroeger ben ik altijd slank geweest en maatje 36 en woog ik jaren 50kg, pas de laatste 1,5 jaar ben ik behoorlijk aangekomen en weeg ik nu 80kg.
Dus dan zullen ze vast wel wat zeggen over me overgewicht.
Maar ik weet wel dat dat t niet kan zijn, want vroeger had ik ook sl slaapproblemen maar was toen niet te zwaar.

----------


## doubter

ik ben ook tegen dat argument in gegaan, want ten eerste betaal ik ook netjes mijn ziekenfonds en vind ik dat ik recht heb op hulp dus daar wordt nu over gediscussieerd zeg maar, afvallen gaat langdurig worden voor mij, en al die tijd zal ik maar moeten zien de dag door te komen.
Ik heb niet eens fut om wat ook maar te ondernemen, ik werk wel, maar ben gewoon de hele dag moe en als ik thuis kom heb ik geen fut meer te sporten of iets.
Als mijn nacht rust beter is hou ik meer energie over om iets te ondernemen en evt af te vallen  :Wink: 
Dus wacht ik op antwoord van de arts.
* gewoon navragen bij jou in de buurt of er een slaapcentrum is, waarschijnlijk 'gewoon'in het dichtstbijzijnde ziekenhuis.

----------


## Marco1

Hallo Mensen. Ik ben jarenlang altijd moe geweest en ik heb vele cursussen gevolgd en regelmatig bij de dokter geweest. Hij vertelde dat het in mijn hoofd zat. :s Dat was een antwoord waar ik niks mee kon dus ben naar E-Cursus op internet gaan zoeken en kwam uit bij. http://bit.ly/1uAzMEi Van alle cursussen die ik heb gevolgd is dit toch wel de makkelijkste en meest effectieve..
De Cursus die hier aangeboden word is erg leuk om te volgen en je leert goed met je energie om te gaan.

----------

